# Router Plate Template



## Steve Slinkard (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm building a router table and need a method to make the template for routing out the inset for the router plate. I've tried using my circular saw, jig saw, table saw, all unsuccessfully. There must be a method that uses the router to make a very precise template. Can anyone tell me where I can go to learn how this can be done?

Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I can tell you one of the ways I have done it. Attach your plate to a piece of 1/4" BB plywood,next use a 1/4"spiral bit and a 1/2" collar guide,template guide,or whatever its called and cut the pattern in the plywood. You now have a pattern that is a copy of your plate,but 1/8" larger. Attach this pattern to your table(double stick tape,nails, whatever works) using the same bit and guide cut the recess. You will have to accomodate the plate by cutting the approximent depth of your plate or using something similar to the plate levelers used by Woodhaven.
Regards
Jerry


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Steve,

Here's one of my favorite operations for making that recess. Just click here!


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Very original, I'm sure a lot of thought went into the answer.


Jerry


----------



## Steve Slinkard (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for your idea. I'll give it a try and let you know how it turned out

Steve


----------

